

Ask HN: What Chromium switches do you use? - rakkhi

There is a good list here: http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/<p>I am currently running:
--enable-vertical-tabs 
--enable-accelerated-compositing 
--enable-apps 
--enable-experimental-extension-apis 
--enable-expose-for-tabs 
--enable-fastback 
--enable-gpu-plugin 
--enable-gpu-rendering 
--enable-preconnect 
--enable-nacl 
--enable-native-web-workers 
--enable-webgl 
--experimental-spellchecker-features 
--block-nonsandboxed-plugins 
--enable-accelerated-2d-canvas 
--enable-aero-peek-tabs 
--enable-background-mode 
--enable-content-prefetch 
--enable-device-motion 
--enable-gview 
--enable-indexed-database 
--enable-login-images 
--enable-new-page-info-bubble 
--enable-preparsed-js-caching 
--enable-video-layering 
--login-manager 
--nacl-broker 
--prelaunch-gpu-process 
--safe-plugins 
--use-spdy<p>I'm mainly after speed (thus prefetching, leveraging GPU etc) without loosing functionality (e.g. javascript) and also cool new features like vertical tabs
======
robinduckett
Any particular build? These don't seem to work right on my stable build on
Ubuntu 10.10

